# Zoey - Daddy's "Little" Girl



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

If Zoey knew that Hedgie Daddy (aka Triple H, aka Huge Handsome Hedgie) calls her "Big, fat Zoey", she would leave a present on his shoulder. 
I just love the way they interact together. She always makes a dash for his shoulder & tries to squeeze behind his neck. Or she'll breath in his ear - that makes him giggle like a school-girl. :lol: She doesn't do any of that with me. That's OK. I enjoy watching.

Who knew quills could be "tickly"? 








That's a weird looking parrot!








Get away! This is MY spot!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Too sweet!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc is his daddy's boy too. The night after we had the tweezer incident, he was still a big hissing ball of spikes with me. Then, his daddy came home, and it was like he was a whole other hog. He settled in on dad's chest for a cuddle, purring away. He even let his dad rub his ears, and visor quills! That's the part that gets me, he only lets me rub his bum quills, but no....dad can do whatever he wants! :lol: 

I think it's because in our house I'm the medicine giver, and nail clipper, and all the stuff he hates, whereas his good-times dad is only around for the cuddle part.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

those pics are adorable  especially the second one where she's on her "perch" like "the Queen of all she surveys" :lol:


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL I love it! Seems like Zoey's daddy loves her too!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: That is definitely *priceless!*


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. That second one is priceless! If she starts squawking like a parrot or chirping "shiver me timbers" though I'd be concerned. Laughing my butt off, but concerned. :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Gotta love Zoey!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Zoey is such a cutie and HHH looks like a proud poppa!

Snarf does the same thing with Jamie...sits on his chest and works his way down to his neck and sleeps there...the two of them have a sedating affect on each other and lay there happily snoring to each other. 

He never explores with me, Chief Mealie-Provider, Poop-Cleaner and Food-Supplier. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I loved the pics, it is so cute to see how they interact with each other. Zoey looks right at home up there cuddled on your hubby's shoulder, too cute


----------



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

That is so adorable! I'm jealous, mine would probably bite my ear off, haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

bnk28 said:


> That is so adorable! I'm jealous, mine would probably bite my ear off, haha


 :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Vampire hedgie?! :shock:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

You post the funniest pics, PJM! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Thanks! I'm surrounded by silly people/hedgies!


----------

